# Erythromycin dosage



## dogmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, I finished my rifaximin pills yesterday and need to start the erythromycin tonight. The dosage says 1.25 ml. How am i supposed to measure that? thanks, Diana


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

a medical type liquid medicine measure available at a pharmacy? I am assuming its in liquid form?


----------



## dogmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, the pharmacy called me back and told me it is 1/4 of a teaspoon.Take care, Diana


----------

